# Bummed



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I took Stella to my usual groomer....I wanted her ears shortened up and she did them at the end...I had an apt and needed to go and she was taking longer than expected..so Stella's ears are pretty short :-( Ill post pics later....but I dont like it :-(


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry this happened, but look on the bright side... they'll grow!!!  My daughter took Meau's ears pretty short the last time she groomed her and I just have to bite my tongue... Meau is her dog and I can't impose my preferences on her, but I prefer the long, full ears too...


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

One of the really nice thing about poodles is the hair grows back. VBG Don't be bummed out for long because in a couple of months they will grow out.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I know how you feel!
I'm still riding on the "it will grow back " wagon! LOL!!!!
And, day by day, week by week, month by month it does!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank heavens it does grow back!! My dogs have gotten some pretty bad clips in their life time and the only good thing about it is they do grow back and the dogs themselves never cared!! But still its not nice when they don't look the way we'd like them too.


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, at least they won't fall into her water dish! And, thankfully, they will grow but I understand! It's worse than when we go to the beauty shop and we're not happy!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the support...it seems like a silly thing BUT we all know its not  I have to snap a photo to show you all...They are not terrible..but much shorter :-(


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i know what you mean. temperance's groomer (she only trims her nails now), gave temperance a lion's tuft tail  that's why i learned how to do basic grooming so i can set her tail and it be left at that.

your girl is stunning so i'm sure anything is still going to look amazing on her.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I understand fully! I just cut Kodi's down because he's got an ear infection again and I was tired of brushing crusties out of his ears because they get into his mouth/food/water. I don't like them either. They are still fluffy just shorter but I don't like it. They will grow, I know. I just have to be patient


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I would love to see a before and after photo. I like the shorter ears.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

It's okay, they will grow out.  I think that ears look best when they are growing out and not quite fully long, but I know Stella's ears were soo long and gorgeous, it must be strange to see them short. I want to see a before/after shot as well lol


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

I know how you feel; the first and only time I had Rambo groomed they gave him a Sport Clip instead of a show puppy trim (which he had). I was really bummed, but it grew back out (took awhile). It seems like the ears take FOOOOREEEEEEEVER to grow back - sigh:2in1:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Before and after photos (ears)*

Here she is tonight sporting her therapy dog scarf









and another









Much shorter ears...still longer than some but I miss her long ears.. :-(








this one shows it more








they look like a bob









and one from up top








and the bofore!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I should say that I was right there with the groomer...I asked that she cut them shorter....but the first cut she made took my breath away...lol What I really wanted was the look of about a one year old dog in a show cut that has not had ears cut...they have that rock star look. I didnt really want Stella's shorter..just thinned and the shape to be more oval (I think) instead of block like at the bottom. There was a dog (one of Stella's granddaughters there at our feet while she was grooming with the ears I wanted!! I dont know if you can cut ears to have that look or not. Oh well...


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol. It does look like a bob. She does look more elegant with the longer ears but I think the shorter ears are really cute.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks northerndancer!! I dont see the cuteness at all!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, they are bobbed, but will grow out so no worries. and think about it, you have a few months of no ears getting wet when drinking water!

she's pretty. in fact, her ears look so plush, lush and yum.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think her ears look great! A cute spring bob


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You are not silly! I can imagine how you feel. 

She still looks very elegant. Isn't that nice? All ladies want a new hairstyle once in a while. She didn't ask for one but she got one 

And that therapy dog scarf? Totally telling us she's beauty AND brain.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I understand your grief. Zulee aspires to have ears like Stella and has admired her look for long time. Having said that... I LOVE her ears short. It does look like a bob, but a very sassy elegant bob from the 30's. 

I know it takes ears some time to grow, but it won't be long before they just as fluffy and long as before. I think after the initial shock, you will like it too. It's just frustrating trying to convey what you want.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I was thinking a bit like Doris Day. And new "do" does make her look more youthful.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous, shorter ears and all!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Always beautiful....she is just....lovely!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

your dog is still stunning!


----------

